# Nova DVR XP bed extension problems



## ormonddab (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought a Nova DVR XP lathe about a year ago and just recently purchased the swing-away and bed extension so that I could turn table legs and then swing the bed extension and tail stock out of the way to turn bowls. 
My problem is that the tail stock works great on the main bed, but I'm having a problem moving the tail stock over the swing-away and on the bed extension. It takes me forever to get the tail stock to move over that area and down the bed extension. It is binding somewhere and I've tried to tweek the bolts that connect the parts to the main bed to make sure that they are level and then used a file to smooth the area out even more, but none of that seemed to make much of a difference.
Is there anyone else that has had this issue?
Thanks


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I don't have the DVR, but I know the mechanics of it so take this with a grain of salt:

2 thinks could contribute to the binding in this situation (bed extension):
*1.* bed ways are not aligned perfectly creating a small "step" which your tailstock is hitting and stopping at
*2.* bed machining underside is not matching - causing the locking clamp+nut to not clear the under-table and getting stuck on that

For addressing #1 - you can release the locking bolts for the extension bed, align extension with main bed, and clamp a straight edge on top of the ways - on both main bed and extension to keep them aligned perfectly as you then tighten the bolts

There is still the issue of the hinge which would have some play in it (by design) which could change those settings.

For addressing #2, you could check to see if there is a different in machining/casting between the main bed and the extension. you could try and file the difference, or loosen the locking nut/clamp a tad bit more to allow it to clear that under-table step if it exists.


----------



## ormonddab (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you PurpLev.
I've already worked with adjusting the bolts on the extension and swing-away to get it as level as possible.
I appreciate your explanation of addressing the locking nut/clamp issue. I'll check that out.
Thanks again


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

One thing you should remember is you have three areas to make sure are meeting perfectly

First you have the top of the ways, inside of the ways, and last the bottom of the ways. Make sure all are lined up correctly.

Hope you get it working properly. I would love to have a lathe like that someday. Congrats

Arlin


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you fixed your issue? One thing to check is to make sure when you bolted the lathe down that you didn't twist the bed. The manual stresses to check that as you tighten the bolts. I have the same lathe. I don,t have the extension though.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I too have the NOVA. Question…I'd check the bottom side of the extension. I'm sure you've checked and ensured the top side is flat and parallel. Sounds like it may be binding underneath.


----------

